
CERN: physicists report the discovery of unique new particle - simplertms
https://theconversation.com/cern-physicists-report-the-discovery-of-unique-new-particle-142315
======
JackFr
> The paper by more than 800 authors is yet to be evaluated by other
> scientists in a process called “peer review”

"'Peer review'? Hey Professor Einstein go easy on the technical terms. We're
only human here!"

~~~
Agentlien
That was a very strange sentence to read. Is that really how little they
assume the reader knows? I almost took it as a comment on the expected quality
of the peer review.

~~~
milliams
It's also worth noting that for a paper from the collaboration to have to got
to the preprint stage it will have gone through a very strict internal review
process with several layers.

Source: I working in the LHCb collaboration for several years.

------
jfengel
tl;dr: It's a tetraquark, not a fundamental particle. We've seen tetraquarks
before, just not one made out of four charmed particles. And it's not 100%
clear that it's actually a tetraquark rather than two mesons.

Better link: [https://home.cern/news/news/physics/lhcb-discovers-new-
type-...](https://home.cern/news/news/physics/lhcb-discovers-new-type-
tetraquark-cern)

------
8bitsrule
2019: CERN Pentaquark found (7.3 sigma)

[https://home.cern/news/news/physics/lhcb-experiment-
discover...](https://home.cern/news/news/physics/lhcb-experiment-discovers-
new-pentaquark)

[https://theconversation.com/exotic-particles-containing-
five...](https://theconversation.com/exotic-particles-containing-five-quarks-
discovered-at-the-large-hadron-collider-114211)

How many particles can be made of other particles? Stay tuned!

